# What is this?



## madmatrixz3000 (Feb 3, 2005)

Hey guys I need an indent on this fish. I think it is a loach. I remember getting it and its name was a Yo Yo something. Can anyone tell me the name if not more info?


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

hmmm probably a yoyo loach. also known as a pakistani loach.

http://www.loaches.com/species_pages/botia_almorhae.html
http://boeing_dude.tripod.com/id219.htm


----------



## madmatrixz3000 (Feb 3, 2005)

I think it was a Yo Yo Shita or somethin like that. I remember the Yo Yo part because I was saying it wrong and called him Ming


----------



## madmatrixz3000 (Feb 3, 2005)

Yo Yo shita was just another common name I IDed the thing thanks!


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

You may see the word "YOYO" in the fish's body.


----------

